# Die Zukunft des 3D?



## flozn (10. Februar 2008)

Kürzlich bin ich über eine grandiose Erfindung gestoßen:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw
Kurz zusammengefasst werden hier die Infrarotlichter der Wii-Sensorbar mit Hilfe einer Brille am Kopf befestigt und eine fix montierte Wiimote dient als stationärer Sensor (umgekehrtes Wii-Prinzip).
Welchen atemberaubenden 3D-Effekt man dadurch erzeugen kann, seht ihr im Video.
Stellt euch nur mal Crysis mit dieser Technik vor. 

Hier noch die Homepage des Erfinders:
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~johnny/


----------



## McZonk (10. Februar 2008)

Ich close hier gleich wieder. Das Thema hatten wir an dieser Stelle schoneinmal  Habe deinen Link zur HP des Entwicklers noch in den anderen Thread übernommen - Danke dafür


----------

